# wireframe



## bo198214 (9. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit Java3d nur wireframe darzustellen, d.h. es sollen nur die Kanten angezeigt werden, das Objekt selber soll durchsichtig sein. Z.b. habe ich zwei überlappende Polyeder, davon schneide ich das eine aus dem anderen heraus und das Ergebnis soll als wireframe angezeigt werden.
Ist das möglich per Java3d?


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Feb 2008)

Du kannst bei den PolygonAttributes der Appearance den polygonMode auf POLYGON_LINE setzen.


----------



## bo198214 (9. Feb 2008)

vielen Dank,
probier ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## bo198214 (9. Feb 2008)

Das hat gut geklappt.
Meine nächste Frage ist aber bezüglich des Herausschneidens einer Shape3d (?) aus einer anderen.
Wenn ich z.B. zwei Würfel habe, die sich leicht überlappen an einer Ecke,
gibt es dann die Möglichkeit ein Objekt zu erstellen, dass der erste Würfel minus dem zweiten Würfel ist?
Also genau die überlappenden Punkte des zweiten Würfels herausgeschnitten aus dem ersten.
Gibt es dafür Methoden? (Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle keine gesehen an Shape3d ...)


----------

